# Building a DIY automated 360º photo turntable



## Imajize

Hello!

About 3 years ago I made a DIY automated 360 turntable with the help of a few friends. Since then I've used it pretty heavily for my 360 product photography studio.  I've seen some people trying to make their own rigs, so I thought I'd share mine here.  This particular one is more suited for lighter products, like shoes and motorcycle helmets and such.  Maybe parts of the design could help some people out with building your own rig?

Here are a bunch of photos of it on my blog:

Imajize: DIY Automated 360º Turntable

Here's a quick shot of it just to give you a idea:


----------

